# [TOOL][OPEN SOURCE][GOOGLE][ALPHA] AM GApps Tool: GApps to W10M



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

If you are reading this, give a medal (and a beer) to @ADeltaX

WT* IS TH1S TO0L??!11?
This tool installs Google Apps on Windows 10 Mobile.

There are still some issues (such as make GMS work) because MS is good to make modder's life harder, so this isn't fully functional and may not work..

INSTALLATION
Requirements:
IPOverUSBSvc installed

Open a CMD as Admin on that folder, then open installer.bat and follow instructions on screen.

UNINSTALL THE TOOL

Go to C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\data\local\tmp and remove all folders and files

After that, go up and go to "app" folder
Remove following apps:


gmscore.apk

After that reboot.
Now you have completely uninstalled AM Gapps tool.
If you have still an issue, do an hard reset.

LICENSE

I'm not a lawer but I don't want this tool been stolen.
This tool is CC - 4.0 - BY - SA, or, if you prefer, GPL V2.

SOURCE CODE / DOWNLOAD
https://github.com/Marocco2/AM-GApps-Tool


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

reserved


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

reserved

the cake is a lie


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

reserved

Just do it


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 18, 2015)

The login is already working? Congratulations to those who made the package.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 18, 2015)

Making a GUI Installer!


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for your work. I've tried this script and all seems good. When I open Google account manager, I can log in but then on the next step where it asks me to get news by google (checkbox) the app closes if I go further.

google play games starts correctly, Google Play Services doesn't start (endless loading, phone is not responsable after a while)

Fallout Shelter crashes at this moment, where it tries to connect to google services (without your package installed, a message appeared, that google app is missing)


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

SiebenDX said:


> Thanks for your work. I've tried this script and all seems good. When I open Google account manager, I can log in but then on the next step where it asks me to get news by google (checkbox) the app closes if I go further.
> 
> google play games starts correctly, Google Play Services doesn't start (endless loading, phone is not responsable after a while)
> 
> Fallout Shelter crashes at this moment, where it tries to connect to google services (without your package installed, a message appeared, that google app is missing)

Click to collapse



Thanks for feedback.
Like I said, MS makes modder's life harder, so it isn't easy find a way to make everything working at 100%

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 18, 2015)

Someone tell if the snap chat works ?


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 18, 2015)

not work always ask google services


----------



## rabbit73230 (Aug 18, 2015)

thx a lot for your work!


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

rabbit73230 said:


> thx a lot for your work!

Click to collapse



It's com.google.android.gms.apk


----------



## SiebenDX (Aug 18, 2015)

Wierd... I uninstalled Googe Play Services from App-List. Fallout Shelter is now starting again and there is no message for missing googe apps... Clash of Clans is still asking for missing google apps.


----------



## rabbit73230 (Aug 18, 2015)

Error for me : http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/34/1439930633-capture.png
With a Lumia 640 who is modified to be reconized like a 1520


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

rabbit73230 said:


> Error for me : http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/34/1439930633-capture.png
> With a Lumia 640 who is modified to be reconized like a 1520

Click to collapse



You have misspelled something


----------



## Builderspark (Aug 18, 2015)

before I try this is there anyway you could tell me if google's youtube is working and playing videos I'm trying to get youtube for kids app on my phone and it needs the youtube app to work also


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

scottyost said:


> before I try this is there anyway you could tell me if google's youtube is working and playing videos I'm trying to get youtube for kids app on my phone and it needs the youtube app to work also

Click to collapse



Go to crackberry forum and download youtube there.


----------



## Builderspark (Aug 18, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Go to crackberry forum and download youtube there.

Click to collapse



can you see if this works http://www.apkpure.com/youtube-kids/com.google.android.apps.youtube.kids


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

scottyost said:


> can you see if this works http://www.apkpure.com/youtube-kids/com.google.android.apps.youtube.kids

Click to collapse



No, it doesn't 
Try gmaps patcher


----------



## DarkAngelFR (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello,
. Just a quick thanks for the amazing work! Will check github tomorrow morning (here is 23:00) to test last checkin, should we check a specific branch or master?


----------



## Builderspark (Aug 18, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> No, it doesn't
> Try gmaps patcher

Click to collapse



yea I tried gmaps patcher before installing google apps and the app would load but when u click a youtube video it would close cause I think it links to the google youtube app to run the videos


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Look master. Also we make releases.


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 18, 2015)

As always... Does Play Store work?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 18, 2015)

domi.nos said:


> As always... Does Play Store work?

Click to collapse



The problem of project astoria is you can't run 2 apps at the same time (app overlay). That why google play doesn't work.
I need to patch it but it requires a lot of works.

Google Account Manager > Google Play Service > Google Play
The problem is here:          ^
Google account manager, after verifying data it ask to Google Play Service to ask Google to generate an GSF ID... and here is the problem.
After asking it crash.


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 18, 2015)

Whenever I try to install I get this error.

377 KB / s (13,199,977 bytes in 34.119s)
******** pkg: /data/local/tmp/com.android.vending.apk
Failure [DELETING_EXISTING_APPLICATIONDATA_STORE_FAILED]


----------



## shauneco (Aug 18, 2015)

*Lost ability to push apks*

Lost abilty to push apk's,  apks seem to install ok via APKTOW10M but the apps fail to appear in list since installing this .


----------



## badun2 (Aug 19, 2015)

mine wconnect kept crashing, but replacing connect files from bit.ly / 1JYDQ9r helped.
Now installing gapps.
Thanks a lot for development that!


----------



## DarkAngelFR (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey there!
  Just tested, only 2 small points :
1. do not disconnect the phone for the file copy / [SUGGESTION : may add a small prompt here to ask user if phone was disconnected to reconnect at this step]
2. got to get wconnect from another source as it was crashing
3. [SUGGESTION] remove the exit command at the end of the script, I was running it from elevated prompt so it closed at the end, maybe just a put back to default color so we can rerun it or do more commands
4. Thinking of putting all this in a more GUI stuff? (I made small exe to execute commands in C# so it's more user-friendly, also I love the ClickOnce publish so users get last release when launching the app)

  I just installed Hangout for testing, here is result (in the order I made it) :
- Start of Google Account Manager, sign in ok. Then it asks me if I want notification blabla : here on "next" it closes the app
- Start of Google Play Store : blocked in loading part of Astoria (knowing that before running script I was able to launch 2 apps one after the other without issues)
- reboot to unload Astoria 
- launch of Hangout : gives me attached picture 

I tried various other apps, reboots, etc... no luck to have it properly running (but as said by ADeltaX there are still problems with this Astoria restrictions)
If you need more help or detail or test or other, do not hesitate (from now on I'm not resetting the phone but can do it if needed)

Thanks for great job 

Ps: in the adb shell service list I don't see anything related to google services, is it normal?


----------



## qzem (Aug 19, 2015)

Would it be possible to replace android rom in project astoria with a custom one? Just a little "out of the box" thinking. If only Microsoft would publish their sourc code behind Android in project astoria, then someone could compile modfied version .


----------



## pidibi (Aug 19, 2015)

*works not for me*

nokia lumia 830
hard reset
everything installs ok
but after i used google account manager it's impossible tu run apps
google play store or everything else ends with "Settings things up .. Still working on it .. We'll be ready soon  ... Just a little longer ... Almost there"
my try to instal another app via adb ends with
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147023436)]


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 19, 2015)

qzem said:


> Would it be possible to replace android rom in project astoria with a custom one? Just a little "out of the box" thinking. If only Microsoft would publish their sourc code behind Android in project astoria, then someone could compile modfied version .

Click to collapse



MS uses a modified version of WIM, so it's impossible to make a custom one.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 19, 2015)

pidibi said:


> nokia lumia 830
> hard reset
> everything installs ok
> but after i used google account manager it's impossible tu run apps
> ...

Click to collapse



That is another bug.
Follow uninstall guide.


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 19, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> MS uses a modified version of WIM, so it's impossible to make a custom one.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by modified version of WIM? That WIM can be mounted easily with DISM. But I don't know whether making a custom one is possible.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 19, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> What do you mean by modified version of WIM? That WIM can be mounted easily with DISM. But I don't know whether making a custom one is possible.

Click to collapse


@ADeltaX tried to recompile that but DISM can't recognize it.

If you have a solution, please make it clear


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 19, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> @ADeltaX tried to recompile that but DISM can't recognize it.
> 
> If you have a solution, please make it clear

Click to collapse



Oh, my bad. Sorry about that. I didn't actually try to commit changes. That ends up with


> Error: 0xc144013a
> 
> Unsupported operation.  Check that the OS image at the specified path to be captured is WIMBoot supported.

Click to collapse



so that's a no go.


----------



## pidibi (Aug 19, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> That is another bug.
> Follow uninstall guide.

Click to collapse



in uninstall guide is: 
REMOVE 
* com.google.android.gms.apk
* com.google.android.play.games.apk
* com.google.android.gsf.login.apk
* Cob1.apk
* Cob2.apk
from RootFS\system\app
but no such files there
in installation guid is not step to copy it there as in your first guide
could it be this problem? missing files in this filder?
I will try it ..


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 19, 2015)

pidibi said:


> in uninstall guide is:
> REMOVE
> * com.google.android.gms.apk
> * com.google.android.play.games.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at first post. The file is gmscore.apk


----------



## pidibi (Aug 19, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Look at first post. The file is gmscore.apk

Click to collapse



thanx for advice, I had old version
pulled new from git
there is gmscore.apk but in app folder is only gmscore (after clean install)
I give it another try with hard reset and rsinstall (5th time  )

another question: what to do after isntallation as first, is it same as in you first guide? (run google account manager etc?)


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 19, 2015)

pidibi said:


> thanx for advice, I had old version
> pulled new from git
> there is gmscore.apk but in app folder is only gmscore (after clean install)
> I give it another try with hard reset and rsinstall (5th time  )
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, same as 1st guide, but there is a critical bug that makes Astoria not working or log in to google play


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 19, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Yeah, same as 1st guide, but there is a critical bug that makes Astoria not working or log in to google play

Click to collapse



Mayby xposed framework can help us somehow? I do not know how exactly, I just know, that it is powerful


----------



## anghelyi (Aug 19, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> The problem of project astoria is you can't run 2 apps at the same time (app overlay). That why google play doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Generaly it's true, but I was able to circumvent it to some extent: if you install ES File Explorer, you are able to start android app from there and the back button will return you to ESFE if you exit the android app you started. Maybe installing a launcher and launching the Google apps from there would be helpful? It's just hunch, maybe it works, maybe not.


----------



## pidibi (Aug 19, 2015)

domi.nos said:


> Mayby xposed framework can help us somehow? I do not know how exactly, I just know, that it is powerful

Click to collapse



doesn't work: no root access while installing framework

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

ok, guide works but I must not run google accoun manager, after this it's unable to run apps
it means: no ingress now


----------



## DarkAngelFR (Aug 19, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Look master. Also we make releases.

Click to collapse





ADeltaX said:


> The problem of project astoria is you can't run 2 apps at the same time (app overlay). That why google play doesn't work.
> I need to patch it but it requires a lot of works.
> 
> Google Account Manager > Google Play Service > Google Play
> ...

Click to collapse





badun2 said:


> mine wconnect kept crashing, but replacing connect files from bit.ly / 1JYDQ9r helped.
> Now installing gapps.
> Thanks a lot for development that!

Click to collapse





pidibi said:


> nokia lumia 830
> hard reset
> everything installs ok
> but after i used google account manager it's impossible tu run apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Every time I run an app after this "patch", I have this issue : no way to start another app.
By the way, reboot allows you to restart another...On my device I get Account Manager connecting my gmail account, then reboot and now PlayStore starts and sees my account (not able to connect to have app list but it starts and shows my account)
Waiting for next updates


----------



## snoozbuster (Aug 19, 2015)

First of all, I wish I could help you guys. I know next to nothing about Android internals. I had a thought today that might help you guys; the core problem we have right now is that we can't run two apps at once. But, in this thread, you install an APK that does have an effect while in other apps; namely it re-enables the keyboard and back button. It also suggests the most reliable install method is to push the APK and install it on the device with 
	
	



```
pm install
```
, otherwise you may get INTERNAL_AGENT_ERROR. Perhaps these ideas will give you some insight. I'm going try this tool when I get home, but I don't plan to hard reset first so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## basara2020 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi

After install this tools I can use account manager but I cannot open other apps like google maps etc.

I also can install other apk like waze and coc but cannot found in my apps list.


----------



## pidibi (Aug 19, 2015)

basara2020 said:


> Hi
> 
> After install this tools I can use account manager but I cannot open other apps like google maps etc.
> 
> I also can install other apk like waze and coc but cannot found in my apps list.

Click to collapse



I can confirm it, after use of account manager everything stops to work in andorid emulator and only phone reinstall works for me


----------



## soad26 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Questions!*

I installed this on my lumia 920 all day long. I have to do 4 hard resets just to get it right, as far as I know. After I successfully installed this, I am not really sure what the benefit of this. Nothing seems to be working. 

So I have questions and I would appreciate it if someone will answer. Please don't be offended with my questions. They're just questions after all. 

#1. What does this modification do with the phone? I didn't see any advantage after installing it. Everything is not working and just crashes. Apps still looking for google services.

#2. With the instructions on the first page, do you do the UNINSTALL process after you INSTALL? or do you do the uninstall process if you just want to reverse the process?

#3. Why do we have to remove the phone on developer mode when rebooting?

#4. Fallout shelter often crashes. Is it because of the phone memory? or is it because its lacking google services?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## pidibi (Aug 19, 2015)

soad26 said:


> #3. Why do we have to remove the phone on developer mode when rebooting?

Click to collapse



without this you will not be able to switch again to developer mode after restart 
withpout dev mode you are not able to run android apps


----------



## soad26 (Aug 19, 2015)

pidibi said:


> without this you will not be able to switch again to developer mode after restart
> withpout dev mode you are not able to run android apps

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick response  is this by chance? because I always reboot my phone with dev on but does not give me the issue like you've mentioned.


----------



## Marocco2 (Aug 19, 2015)

pidibi said:


> without this you will not be able to switch again to developer mode after restart
> withpout dev mode you are not able to run android apps

Click to collapse



This has been fixed with 10512 build

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CyberstormXo (Aug 19, 2015)

pidibi said:


> I can confirm it, after use of account manager everything stops to work in andorid emulator and only phone reinstall works for me

Click to collapse



I have the same issue with latest version of tool.


----------



## HannHenne (Aug 20, 2015)

Good morning, I can not install APK through the store. 

About DAB install but unfortunately not. 
Answer by the system is: FAILURE [INSTALL_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry if I was offline for a long time...

PS: I have a little surprise for you.... I'm working on it!
PS2: DO YOU WANT TO RUIN THE SURPRISE? SEE THE SCREENSHOT! (Don't kill me plz)


----------



## ralo21 (Aug 21, 2015)

Great super user work ?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 21, 2015)

ralo21 said:


> Great super user work ?

Click to collapse



Fifty fifty.
I'm still working on it.


----------



## AndrejKing (Aug 21, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Fifty fifty.
> I'm still working on it.

Click to collapse



When will we be able to install google play store(soon or not)??


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Aug 21, 2015)

android rule: devs working for YOU so only say tnx and DO NOT ASK FOR ETA's


----------



## dandrayan (Aug 21, 2015)

I know it has been said that the Google Play limitations are partly because only one Android app can run at a time, but last night I noticed that the Amazon Appstore is somehow able to get around this. I was able to take apps installed on a real Android device through the Amazon Appstore and sideload them on my Lumia 1520. For example, launching Scribblenauts Remix from the Start Screen gives an error that Amazon Appstore services are missing. But going through the Amazon Appstore and launching from there succeeds and keeps both apps open at the same time!


----------



## ap3rus (Aug 21, 2015)

dandrayan said:


> I know it has been said that the Google Play limitations are partly because only one Android app can run at a time, but last night I noticed that the Amazon Appstore is somehow able to get around this. I was able to take apps installed on a real Android device through the Amazon Appstore and sideload them on my Lumia 1520. For example, launching Scribblenauts Remix from the Start Screen gives an error that Amazon Appstore services are missing. But going through the Amazon Appstore and launching from there succeeds and keeps both apps open at the same time!

Click to collapse



I suspect this could be possible due to that if app is launched through Amazon Appstore then it is loaded using Android intent startActivity - I'm not an Android developer but heard about that, would be great if Android developers could confirm this and come up to some solution based on this.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 21, 2015)

ap3rus said:


> I suspect this could be possible due to that if app is launched through Amazon Appstore then it is loaded using Android intent startActivity - I'm not an Android developer but heard about that, would be great if Android developers could confirm this and come up to some solution based on this.

Click to collapse



Interact_across_users permissions

---------- Post added at 23:20 ---------- Previous post was at 22:59 ----------




dandrayan said:


> I know it has been said that the Google Play limitations are partly because only one Android app can run at a time, but last night I noticed that the Amazon Appstore is somehow able to get around this. I was able to take apps installed on a real Android device through the Amazon Appstore and sideload them on my Lumia 1520. For example, launching Scribblenauts Remix from the Start Screen gives an error that Amazon Appstore services are missing. But going through the Amazon Appstore and launching from there succeeds and keeps both apps open at the same time!

Click to collapse



If you try Nova Launcher, it should do the same.
The problem is more complicated than normal: Apps can't access/link to app/priv-app folder.
That required a lot of work.


----------



## dandrayan (Aug 22, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> The problem is more complicated than normal: Apps can't access/link to app/priv-app folder.
> That required a lot of work.

Click to collapse



And I'm guessing Google Play services have to be in the app/priv-app folder? Darn, I was really hoping this would help uncover an easy solution!


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 22, 2015)

dandrayan said:


> And I'm guessing Google Play services have to be in the app/priv-app folder? Darn, I was really hoping this would help uncover an easy solution!

Click to collapse



The problem is: If you install apk like Play Store from adb/packageinstaller, after installing it can't reference from priv-app/app.
If you put phonesky.apk (Play Store) on app/priv-app folder, it can reference, but you can't launch it.

This is the problem.


----------



## Vladir95 (Aug 22, 2015)

```
Echo Pushing GMS
adb push Files\GappsInstall\com.google.android.gms.apk /data/local/tmp/gmscore.apk
cls
Echo -- Go to file explorer --
Echo -- Go to Aow shortcut. --
Echo -- Go to data \ local \ tmp --
Echo -- Copy gmscore.apk to RootFS \ system \ app --
Echo -- Go back and press enter to set permission. --
pause
Echo Setting permission
adb shell chmod 0777 /system/app/gmscore.apk
```

cant do this step...
cant copy gmscore.apk to system/app i get permission denied... is there a solution?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 23, 2015)

Vladir95 said:


> ```
> Echo Pushing GMS
> adb push Files\GappsInstall\com.google.android.gms.apk /data/local/tmp/gmscore.apk
> cls
> ...

Click to collapse



Permission denied? On File Explorer?
This is weird... something goes wrong.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 23, 2015)

Still working on root.

See the attached screenshot.

PS: SELinux in permessive mode


----------



## anghelyi (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice work! So you almost have root 

Hmmm... Interesting: setenforce works without su seemingly:

```
D:\W10M\GAPPS\New_1.1>adb shell
/system/bin/sh: No controlling tty: open /dev/tty: No such file or directory
/system/bin/sh: warning: won't have full job control
[email protected]:/ $ getenforce
getenforce
Disabled
```


----------



## barrieo (Aug 23, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Making a GUI Installer!

Click to collapse



awesome! do you have a paypal acc? want to donate a beer to you


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 23, 2015)

Hmm, no one of these apps doesn't work, but I can still open YouTube, but it's not seems to be working. Google Play requires login account, but I did that


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 23, 2015)

anghelyi said:


> Nice work! So you almost have root
> 
> Hmmm... Interesting: setenforce works without su seemingly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the good thing is you have SELinux already in permissive mode!


----------



## Vladir95 (Aug 23, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Permission denied? On File Explorer?
> This is weird... something goes wrong.

Click to collapse



on android file explorer.
the aow shortcut doesnt even work, and even then i dont understand what to do with it...


----------



## ap3rus (Aug 23, 2015)

Vladir95 said:


> on android file explorer.
> the aow shortcut doesnt even work, and even then i dont understand what to do with it...

Click to collapse



Of course Android File Explorer won't work without acquiring root on AOW which is something yet to be achieved.

Regarding the shortcut - what exactly is not working, could you be more specific? Just in case - you have to put shortcut to the phone using Explorer on your computer, and then open File Explorer on the phone and click the copied shortcut and follow the instructions.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 24, 2015)

Vladir95 said:


> on android file explorer.
> the aow shortcut doesnt even work, and even then i dont understand what to do with it...

Click to collapse



You need to use File Explorer from WP, not from android...


----------



## Vo Thuong (Aug 24, 2015)

*I can not find GSMCORE in my phone after pushing.*

I followed as the instruction. After pushing it to phone, I can not find the GMSCORE.APK with ESFileExplorer on phone, File Explorer on Phone and File Explorer in PC.
I have no idea where it is.


> -- Go to file explorer --
> -- Go to Aow shortcut. --
> -- Go to data \ local \ tmp --
> -- Copy gmscore.apk to RootFS \ system \ app --
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 AM ----------

After trying to find where is GMSCORE, my phone auto resets. And now when I try to access "For developer" option, it crashes.
What should I do? Hard reset


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 24, 2015)

Unregister the phone from pc.


----------



## Xylynx (Aug 24, 2015)

Vo Thuong said:


> I followed as the instruction. After pushing it to phone, I can not find the GMSCORE.APK with ESFileExplorer on phone, File Explorer on Phone and File Explorer in PC.
> I have no idea where it is.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





augustinionut said:


> Unregister the phone from pc.

Click to collapse



Just to be a bit more clear in case you need it you need to use the Windows phone developer registration 8.1 tool. Just plug your phone in and open the program. I think it might say you need to register your phone first so just click the register button and log in. Then when its register close and re-open the program and it should have a unregister button instead. Click that, log in and your phone developer options will work again


----------



## Vladir95 (Aug 24, 2015)

ap3rus said:


> Of course Android File Explorer won't work without acquiring root on AOW which is something yet to be achieved.
> 
> Regarding the shortcut - what exactly is not working, could you be more specific? Just in case - you have to put shortcut to the phone using Explorer on your computer, and then open File Explorer on the phone and click the copied shortcut and follow the instructions.

Click to collapse





ADeltaX said:


> You need to use File Explorer from WP, not from android...

Click to collapse



damn thank you so much, didn't understand the instructions properly, working now!


----------



## nuthinbutnet (Aug 24, 2015)

after the push step, I am no longer able to install apps using adb.exe install.  It's appears that the path that was issued in the push for gmscore.apk is returned in the error text.  Any known ways to correct this?


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 24, 2015)

When i try to "register" my phone using Blackberry Google ID it doesn't work, when i try search apps in google+ whitelist it doesn't work, any suggestions?


----------



## enrikd13 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Stuck at Aow Shortcut*

Nevermind , I read the comments here ... apparently the shortcut was supposed to be opened from File Explorer on the Phone


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 25, 2015)

Project Astoria's limit... Can't handle 2 apps in overlay mode :\

It cannot show me the prompt of the superuser app.
So...

Root: 70% complete (need to mod the superuser app).
Play Store: Now starting working on it.


----------



## AndrejKing (Aug 25, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Project Astoria's limit... Can't handle 2 apps in overlay mode :\
> 
> It cannot show me the prompt of the superuser app.
> So...
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck!
Can you tell me when will you finish it?


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 25, 2015)

it's true project astoria cant handle two apps at the same time but for microsoft its not supposed to do the apps should use project astoria to work but they are supposed to use the windows mobile backgroud system to stay alive thats why these apps will get some tweaks and be published as .appx through the windows store thats why it still at early stage. maybe i dont know the right word to express the idea but i think this is very close


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 25, 2015)

When we can run Snapchat or Google Play Store?


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Aug 25, 2015)

adijagiel said:


> When we can run Snapchat or Google Play Store?

Click to collapse



can you pls STOP ASKING FOR ETAS, developers here doesn't earn moeny, they cannot even use ads, so for the love of God STOP asking for ETA (if you don't know, now you gonna now "Estimated Time to Arrival") when you do this you are puttiing pressure on our exelent developers, you will have all these thinks working when they manage to find out how to fix it, so pls, shut up


----------



## surya467 (Aug 25, 2015)

Luiz Guilherme Pereira said:


> can you pls STOP ASKING FOR ETAS, developers here doesn't earn moeny, they cannot even use ads, so for the love of God STOP asking for ETA (if you don't know, now you gonna now "Estimated Time to Arrival") when you do this you are puttiing pressure on our exelent developers, you will have all these thinks working when they manage to find out how to fix it, so pls, shut up

Click to collapse




Ill +1 for this, pls stop asking developers and post here only if you can help in anyway


----------



## raghulive (Aug 25, 2015)

Luiz Guilherme Pereira said:


> can you pls STOP ASKING FOR ETAS, developers here doesn't earn moeny, they cannot even use ads, so for the love of God STOP asking for ETA (if you don't know, now you gonna now "Estimated Time to Arrival") when you do this you are puttiing pressure on our exelent developers, you will have all these thinks working when they manage to find out how to fix it, so pls, shut up

Click to collapse



Don't cry for Google play store and services,this is not aim of project Astoria,it is open source ,developers make their android binaries and if they submit to windows store it will have all accessibility like other windows apps does and even had enhancement,its early state project until try android apps that are working don't try with Google play services


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey guys,
I need your opinion:
Release root package and wait until gapps are ready or just wait and release root & gapps?

Thanks!


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Aug 26, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Hey guys,
> I need your opinion:
> Release root package and wait until gapps are ready or just wait and release root & gapps?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



if you release the root now will be a lot of fun playing with it, so yep 

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




raghulive said:


> Don't cry for Google play store and services,this is not aim of project Astoria,it is open source ,developers make their android binaries and if they submit to windows store it will have all accessibility like other windows apps does and even had enhancement,its early state project until try android apps that are working don't try with Google play services

Click to collapse



but bro i am not, is the guy that i aswered


----------



## anghelyi (Aug 26, 2015)

I vote for the root release, too


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 26, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Hey guys,
> I need your opinion:
> Release root package and wait until gapps are ready or just wait and release root & gapps?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Release it! We want to play with that tool XD 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 26, 2015)

Release the root! o/


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 26, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> Release the root! o/

Click to collapse



Uploading!


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Aug 26, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Uploading!

Click to collapse



Yeaah XD nice bro, we thank you a lot!

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




ariltonsama said:


> Release the root! o/

Click to collapse



wassup brother from another mother from the same brotherhood country!


----------



## washpota (Aug 26, 2015)

Help: am not able to see the aow shortcut after opening FileExplorer.

ps: am using FileExplorer in the phone not ESFileExplorer


----------



## darkcroc (Aug 27, 2015)

washpota said:


> Help: am not able to see the aow shortcut after opening FileExplorer.
> 
> ps: am using FileExplorer in the phone not ESFileExplorer

Click to collapse



Change the aow shortcut to a .lnk file


----------



## raghulive (Aug 28, 2015)

washpota said:


> Help: am not able to see the aow shortcut after opening FileExplorer.
> 
> ps: am using FileExplorer in the phone not ESFileExplorer

Click to collapse



Download all shortcuts.zip from here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3178808


----------



## washpota (Aug 28, 2015)

raghulive said:


> Download all shortcuts.zip from here
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3178808

Click to collapse



Thanks. It did not occur to me that I had to manually copy the shortcuts to the phone.


----------



## martiengrandia (Sep 1, 2015)

-- Go to file explorer --
-- Go to Aow shortcut. --
-- Go to data \ local \ tmp --
-- Copy gmscore.apk to RootFS \ system \ app --
-- Go back and press enter to set permission.

Please help me! What do you mean??? The shortcut that located to my Windows 10 computer (aow shortcut) doesn't work.
When i doubleclick, on it, it ask to remove the shortcut. Here the properties for this shortcut, that doesn't work here: C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow

And also on my Lumia 1520 Phone, i can't find this aow shortcut.

OK, when i continue to the installation, it gives an error to the permissions of /system/app/gmscore.apk.
Then, i choose in the second screen for option 2, install all Google apps. Tree or four apps doesnt' install, one of them gives a java error??
AFter this, i reboot my Phone (i see it as a text on my pc). After restart my Phone, i click on playstore.
My Phone configures something, but then return into the WP10 menu. And it didn't start again.
Is this a fault related to the shortcut (as descripted above into this message) that i can't found on my pc/WP10 Phone?

Please, help me!


----------



## mlleemiles (Sep 1, 2015)

http://wmpoweruser.com/project-astoria-wishlist/

This doc states that MS will add Google Play as a feature in plan for end of year.


----------



## Knight 3000 (Sep 8, 2015)

C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow go to this path on your phone explorer


----------



## soad26 (Sep 8, 2015)

Is it possible to replace the 4.4 kitkat and replace it with 5.0 lollipop engine inside the wp10's android sub system.


----------



## CyberstormXo (Sep 8, 2015)

soad26 said:


> Is it possible to replace the 4.4 kitkat and replace it with 5.0 lollipop engine inside the wp10's android sub system.

Click to collapse



No, it's not possible (also not impossible), but why do you need it? Allmost all Apps are running on Android 4.4 .


----------



## aaglee01 (Sep 9, 2015)

anyone yet succeed in running play services? 

Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android


----------



## soad26 (Sep 9, 2015)

CyberstormXo said:


> No, it's not possible (also not impossible), but why do you need it? Allmost all Apps are running on Android 4.4 .

Click to collapse





That is the problem, "almost", I'm just thinking if someone will be able to mod the android sub systdm to fully work with not working apk's.


----------



## CyberstormXo (Sep 9, 2015)

soad26 said:


> That is the problem, "almost", I'm just thinking if someone will be able to mod the android sub systdm to fully work with not working apk's.

Click to collapse



Please name me one App which isn't running on Kitkat.
Excluded wearable Apps.


----------



## soad26 (Sep 9, 2015)

CyberstormXo said:


> Please name me one App which isn't running on Kitkat.
> 
> 
> Excluded wearable Apps.

Click to collapse





I think you misunderstood me. What I'm trying to say, just maybe if we have lollipop as sub system, it might run very well with our phones, and have a higher rate of running apps. 



Anyway, apps like kotor, earn 2 die, hitman sniper, surgeon simulator, and more just crashes on launch.


----------



## CyberstormXo (Sep 9, 2015)

soad26 said:


> I think you misunderstood me. What I'm trying to say, just maybe if we have lollipop as sub system, it might run very well with our phones, and have a higher rate of running apps.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, apps like kotor, earn 2 die, hitman sniper, surgeon simulator, and more just crashes on launch.

Click to collapse



I know what you mean, but it's alrdy running with ART, so there would be no performance boost.

And those apps are not crashing becauz of KitKat. 
Project Astoria is still in a early preview, try those apps after some time/after (official) release.


----------



## soad26 (Sep 9, 2015)

CyberstormXo said:


> I know what you mean, but it's alrdy running with ART, so there would be no performance boost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I see. Thanks for clearing this up  another question that now you brought up ART. Is it possible to switch to dalvik?


----------



## CyberstormXo (Sep 9, 2015)

soad26 said:


> I see. Thanks for clearing this up  another question that now you brought up ART. Is it possible to switch to dalvik?

Click to collapse



Yes, I think this could be possible, but you will need definitely root access.
CyanogenMod 11 roms had this as an feature.


----------



## dionysius65 (Sep 13, 2015)

*What a GREAT way to start the AM reading this thread w/coffee!*

I can't wait to read this thread through the day and begin my foray into trying to make my HTC One M8 WP ENJOYABLE! It's "functional" but I feel like I'm carrying useless weight and fight to throw it. There's nothing I can't find out in this day and age without a smartphone by hitting up my tablet which is just too big for the pocket. I've rarely regretted a free phone, this one I do  If I can help in any way, I'm a disabled (lots of time) mathematician (some smarts) please don't hesitate to ask.




Marocco2 said:


> If you are reading this, give a medal (and a beer) to @ADeltaX
> 
> WT* IS TH1S TO0L??!11?
> This tool installs Google Apps on Windows 10 Mobile.
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

SuperSU can be a game-changer! If that statements wrong I voluntarily place myself back in no-comment noob land 





ADeltaX said:


> Sorry if I was offline for a long time...
> 
> PS: I have a little surprise for you.... I'm working on it!
> PS2: DO YOU WANT TO RUIN THE SURPRISE? SEE THE SCREENSHOT! (Don't kill me plz)

Click to collapse


----------



## Marocco2 (Sep 13, 2015)

dionysius65 said:


> I can't wait to read this thread through the day and begin my foray into trying to make my HTC One M8 WP ENJOYABLE! It's "functional" but I feel like I'm carrying useless weight and fight to throw it. There's nothing I can't find out in this day and age without a smartphone by hitting up my tablet which is just too big for the pocket. I've rarely regretted a free phone, this one I do  If I can help in any way, I'm a disabled (lots of time) mathematician (some smarts) please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, our code is open source. Don't hesitate to fork it and make changes. 

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## omeniel (Sep 18, 2015)

I am getting an error about not finding gmscore.apk.
everything else installs ok. but cannot login with my google account. (cannot connect??) play store doesn't open. So, at the end nothing works.
Is that because of the gmscore.apk?


----------



## Marocco2 (Sep 18, 2015)

omeniel said:


> I am getting an error about not finding gmscore.apk.
> everything else installs ok. but cannot login with my google account. (cannot connect??) play store doesn't open. So, at the end nothing works.
> Is that because of the gmscore.apk?

Click to collapse



It isn't updated with 10536 build. Wait 6 hours and I'll update the package.

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## plantroon (Sep 18, 2015)

After reading this thread, I don't really know how well it's working. Does it allow installing apps from Play Store or no ?


----------



## will3k14 (Sep 19, 2015)

I agree with plantroon, Is there a you tube video or something sharing this working? Ice tried it and had no Success.


----------



## Marocco2 (Sep 19, 2015)

As I said in the main topic, this tool is experimantal and it could fail for any reason.
However I push a new release on GitHub to test with the new version.


----------



## nafilkz14 (Sep 20, 2015)

*failed to sign in*

after installing play services sucessfully i get error msg when try to login for google account it says. "some apps rely on google play services and your is not supported please contact your manufacturer" what will be the issue i tried again by doing hard reset also and i m on 10512 build.


----------



## MashuriL (Sep 20, 2015)

For me on my 1520, the script runs just fine but it did not work. This is on the last 3 recent insider builds.
All of the Gapps install, and I can launch them - however when launched they say 'getting things set up' and then eventually the app closes/crashes. I get notifications occasionally indicating that Google Photos cant access GPS.

I know this is a work in progress - I'm just sharing my results - great work so far! 

BTW, not sure if you are familiar with the instructions on this other site, but they mention additional files to make it work. These files do not exist on my phone so i have not been able to test. The site was here: hxxp://techcat.ca/threads/how-to-install-android-apk-apps-on-windows-phone-10-preview-video-guide.164/

Anyways, keep up the great work.


----------



## Nevralgeek (Sep 21, 2015)

Installation failed because I don't have any C:\Data folder on my PC (Windows 8.1).
I can't manage to find it even if hide files are displayed on my computer.

I can't find it on my Data hard drive neither (I have a little SSD).

Any idea please ?

Thank you


----------



## Seyar.q (Sep 21, 2015)

Okay, everything worked fine for me. 
Installed Clash of Clans but couldn't get it work still asks for Google Play Services. 
Anyone got it working? Or still isn't possible?


----------



## Kaantje (Sep 21, 2015)

Seyar.q said:


> Okay, everything worked fine for me.
> Installed Clash of Clans but couldn't get it work still asks for Google Play Services.
> Anyone got it working? Or still isn't possible?

Click to collapse



I installed Clash of clans too, without this pack and it didnt ask for anything?


----------



## Seyar.q (Sep 21, 2015)

Kaantje said:


> I installed Clash of clans too, without this pack and it didnt ask for anything?

Click to collapse



Actually the problem is not to avoid asking Google Play Services, but to load game data/village from your Google ID.
You can stop it to ask or show Google Play Services but you can not load your game data/village unless you get Google Play Service to work.


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 24, 2015)

Seyar.q said:


> Actually the problem is not to avoid asking Google Play Services, but to load game data/village from your Google ID.
> You can stop it to ask or show Google Play Services but you can not load your game data/village unless you get Google Play Service to work.

Click to collapse



When an Android Application try to connect to the Google Play Services, there is always an authentification problem. And to authenticate the phone, we need to connect it with a Google Account.
For reasons I do not know, when we login with our Google Account (with Google Account Manager), the account is not saved on the phone. You can start the application as many times as you like, it will always ask you to reconnect... 

*Edit *: I think this is caused by GSF ID which is null.


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 25, 2015)

I extracted gapps.zip (flashable zip) for Android 4.4.4 in the RootFS folder, and then, manually install all applications in /system/app (thanks to adb). The result? I have a lot of ads in all my android app :crying:. Google settings work fine, but I dont know why, I can't launch Google Account Manager. (When a application tries to start Account Manager, it crash).

Can't send link or picture because : "ALL new users prevented from posting outside links in their messages.". 

Sorry for my bad English, I'm french


----------



## bunny0007 (Sep 26, 2015)

falc0nfire said:


> I extracted gapps.zip (flashable zip) for Android 4.4.4 in the RootFS folder, and then, manually install all applications in /system/app (thanks to adb). The result? I have a lot of ads in all my android app :crying:. Google settings work fine, but I dont know why, I can't launch Google Account Manager. (When a application tries to start Account Manager, it crash).
> 
> Can't send link or picture because : "ALL new users prevented from posting outside links in their messages.".
> 
> Sorry for my bad English, I'm french

Click to collapse



I do think many of the apps need google framework installed to have any chance of working.

But have any tried to restore data from clash of clans from working android device before installing clash of clans, then is shuld load up data, it might not be able to connect to google play, but the game will run and work anyway?


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 26, 2015)

bunny0007 said:


> I do think many of the apps need google framework installed to have any chance of working.
> 
> But have any tried to restore data from clash of clans from working android device before installing clash of clans, then is shuld load up data, it might not be able to connect to google play, but the game will run and work anyway?

Click to collapse



Did you tried to patch Clash of Clans apk with GMaps Patcher, install it, and then push obb files in /sdcard/Android/obb/com.supercell.clashofclans? This is with this method I installed a lots of games without problems. :good:


----------



## Marocco2 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you to try to use GApps on WP. The main issue of the tool is during the obtain process of GSF ID. The limit of Astoria is use only one stack per app. If you have any solutions of this, write here. 

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JmanPT (Sep 26, 2015)

*Just an idea*

I  just read trough the post and I had an idea hope it can help you developers. Sometime back I installed google services in a amazon kindle tablet. doesnt have gapps from base. And after installing all the stuff i granted it permission to interact with other services. I dont really recall how i did it, i followed an tutorial somewhere in the web. Hope this help someone and i will try to test it when i getvsome free time. Btw great work.

HERE: adb shell pm grant com.google.android.gms android.permission.INTERACT_ACROSS_USERS

( cant actually post links ) noob limitation will send u by pm @Marocco2 hope it helps


----------



## aaglee01 (Sep 27, 2015)

did anyone succeed in restoring the old village in clash of clan?


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 27, 2015)

JmanPT said:


> I  just read trough the post and I had an idea hope it can help you developers. Sometime back I installed google services in a amazon kindle tablet. doesnt have gapps from base. And after installing all the stuff i granted it permission to interact with other services. I dont really recall how i did it, i followed an tutorial somewhere in the web. Hope this help someone and i will try to test it when i getvsome free time. Btw great work.
> 
> HERE: adb shell pm grant com.google.android.gms android.permission.INTERACT_ACROSS_USERS
> 
> ( cant actually post links ) noob limitation will send u by pm @Marocco2 hope it helps

Click to collapse



Yes! Remove : 

```
Echo Pushing GMS
adb push Files\GappsInstall\com.google.android.gms.apk /data/local/tmp/gmscore.apk
cls
Echo -- Go to file explorer --
Echo -- Go to Aow shortcut. --
Echo -- Go to data \ local \ tmp --
Echo -- Copy gmscore.apk to RootFS \ system \ app --
Echo -- Go back and press enter to set permission. --
```

and replace it by : 


```
adb shell pm grant com.google.android.gms android.permission.INTERACT_ACROSS_USERS
```

Thanks to that we don't need to copy gmscore.apk to RootFS. Thanks JmanPT!

I tried FireGApps.zip but that didn't work!


----------



## JmanPT (Sep 27, 2015)

falc0nfire said:


> Yes! Remove :
> 
> ```
> Echo Pushing GMS
> ...

Click to collapse



U r welcome happy to help even if a little bit. Another possible idea. Editing the packages.xml file for adding Extra permissions. /data/system/packages.xml. U need to cut it from the phone edit (with notepad++ should work) and then put it back and restart phone.  Will test that later

I think the gapps tool has done it's work now the problem should be the permissions


----------



## Marocco2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Please fork my github project and make a pull request, so I can revise this easily 

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 27, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Please fork my github project and make a pull request, so I can revise this easily
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First time I use github. I have created a pull request. 

I have create a GUI installer with Qt. I send as soon as I made a small modification.


----------



## wesleybischoff (Sep 27, 2015)

Someone tryed to install apps like Snapchat?


----------



## veisen (Sep 28, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Thank you to try to use GApps on WP. The main issue of the tool is during the obtain process of GSF ID. The limit of Astoria is use only one stack per app. If you have any solutions of this, write here.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i have solution  when i use http://apk.wfun.com/ (converted apk to xap) i can run multiple android apps on my 930


----------



## MrBlubke (Sep 28, 2015)

veisen said:


> i have solution  when i use apk.wfun.com (converted apk to xap) i can run multiple android apps on my 930

Click to collapse



if only I could read japanese...


----------



## JmanPT (Sep 28, 2015)

I used that app also, it works by installing apks not converting. It does "adb install" work without a pc. You can also upload your own apks trough their website so you can download it later on your Phone awesome Windows Mobile. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## zyxw-androidiani (Sep 28, 2015)

I had read that someone can't login with his google account, I think it's not enough install only gmscore.apk and google play store but you must install also GoogleLoginService.apk and GoogleServicesFramework.apk. I haven't a windows phone that i can't try but i would just help all you.


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is the GUI bin and src : http://www.falc0nfire.fr/projects/gogle/Gogle_20150928.zip. You have to move the content of bin into AM Gapps main folder and then launch Gogle.exe. (Don't found any other name ). This is a very small Qt Code and you can do everything you want with it.


----------



## vossik (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok, i've installed this to my Lumia 820 (10166) and i have those problems:
1) In Blackberry Google ID i can't add account. System Account, Registered on and Android GSF ID says "Not available"... When i click on "Register this device" then i press "YES" and nothing happens...
2) Google play store doesn't open... Just black screen and then it close
3) Google Account Manager - when i try to log in to account it says something like "Can't connect to server" (Or something similar i can't test it now)
4) When i try to run snapchat and press "Log in" it says that this version of Google Play Services is not supported by my android version..

Question about uninstalling
How i can go to "C:\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\data\local \tmp"? I can't see these folders when i connect phone to PC...


----------



## JmanPT (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys is it possible that the kitkat 4.4.4 running on windows 10 mobile is just a virtual machine (hyper-v) if someone do knows how to work the hyper-v thing we can install any android system under windows 10 mobile. Can someone try to take a look that way?


----------



## Marocco2 (Sep 29, 2015)

vossik said:


> Ok, i've installed this to my Lumia 820 (10166) and i have those problems:
> 1) In Blackberry Google ID i can't add account. System Account, Registered on and Android GSF ID says "Not available"... When i click on "Register this device" then i press "YES" and nothing happens...
> 2) Google play store doesn't open... Just black screen and then it close
> 3) Google Account Manager - when i try to log in to account it says something like "Can't connect to server" (Or something similar i can't test it now)
> ...

Click to collapse



In the tool package there is a ink file. Push it on your phone

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 29, 2015)

vossik said:


> Ok, i've installed this to my Lumia 820 (10166) and i have those problems:
> 1) In Blackberry Google ID i can't add account. System Account, Registered on and Android GSF ID says "Not available"... When i click on "Register this device" then i press "YES" and nothing happens...
> 2) Google play store doesn't open... Just black screen and then it close
> 3) Google Account Manager - when i try to log in to account it says something like "Can't connect to server" (Or something similar i can't test it now)
> ...

Click to collapse



1, 2 and 3 : We are working on that. We have a problem with GFS Id.
4 : To authenticate the device, Snapchat need a valid GSF Id.


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 29, 2015)

vossik said:
			
		

> Thanks for info
> Would u mind to help me with uninstalling? I can acces the folder (as i said) in post

Click to collapse



*How to acces to Aow folder : *
Copy Aow shortcut to Windows Phone. Then : 



















I can not be simpler! 

*To uninstall*, just remove the file files that you copied during the installation, reboot and uninstall all the google apps.


----------



## vossik (Sep 29, 2015)

falc0nfire said:


> *How to acces to Aow folder : *
> Copy Aow shortcut to Windows Phone. Then :

Click to collapse



U are my god ♥ Thanks


----------



## falc0nfire (Sep 30, 2015)

Let's try to install this : http://repo.xposed.info/module/xeed.xposed.dngmod . I hope I can make it work with Snapchat.

If you know any unofficial Google Play service App made us know! 

*Edit : * found also this : https://fralef.me/using-android-without-google-apps.html


----------



## plantroon (Sep 30, 2015)

I think that a bigger problem is that the android apps can't run in background or concurrently. Gapps need to run in background to be usable. Or am I wrong ? 
Hyper-V is a type 1 hypervisor - on a Windows PC, when you run a VM in this, you are getting minimum performance hit. Literally almost none. I could run Ubuntu in hyperV on my laptop maintaining the same battery life as if the VM was not running. Having this on a phone with ARM CPU is awesome. It also allows for pretty tight integration between host and guest OS. 
I really hate Microsoft for abandoning Windows RT (which was a real port of win x86 to arm), which they shoul've merged to Windows Mobile. Maybe they will with my dream-come-true Surface phone.
Back to topic... a question I got: did anyone manage to run Amazon app store and install apps from there ?


----------



## vossik (Sep 30, 2015)

Nothing//


----------



## vossik (Sep 30, 2015)

> Edit : found also this : https://fralef.me/using-android-with...ogle-apps.html

Click to collapse



I've tested it with snapchat and it says "Google play services,which some of your apps rely on, is not supported by your device" so i think this doesn't work (correct me if I'm wrong  )

When i'm installing Google Play Services which worked for me before it says me everytime "Waiting for device" after upacking... What can i do with it? https://ctrlv.cz/de9N (It's just screenshot)


----------



## falc0nfire (Oct 1, 2015)

vossik said:


> I've tested it with snapchat and it says "Google play services,which some of your apps rely on, is not supported by your device" so i think this doesn't work (correct me if I'm wrong  )
> 
> When i'm installing Google Play Services which worked for me before it says me everytime "Waiting for device" after upacking... What can i do with it? https://ctrlv.cz/de9N (It's just screenshot)

Click to collapse



...Try to disconnect/recconect wconnect or to kill wconnectsrv?  Maybe by uninstall all Google Play Service and Google Framework Service apks, and restart your phone.


----------



## vossik (Oct 1, 2015)

falc0nfire said:


> ...Try to disconnect/recconect wconnect or to kill wconnectsrv?  Maybe by uninstall all Google Play Service and Google Framework Service apks, and restart your phone.

Click to collapse



Windows phone doesn't like me or what... Have u ever seen this?
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147467260)]  - Fixed... it wanted phone restart
but i still have "waiting for device"... I can install every application except google play services... Weird
Is it possible that i have some files from previous version of Google Play Services which block the instalation of "new" version?


----------



## JmanPT (Oct 2, 2015)

vossik said:


> Windows phone doesn't like me or what... Have u ever seen this?
> Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147467260)]  - Fixed... it wanted phone restart
> but i still have "waiting for device"... I can install every application except google play services... Weird
> Is it possible that i have some files from previous version of Google Play Services which block the instalation of "new" version?

Click to collapse





Yes it will do. Uninstall it first, restart phone then install the newer version


----------



## vossik (Oct 2, 2015)

The problem is that i uninstalled it before... is there some way to check that it uninstalled properly?


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 6, 2015)

What is the point of this exactly?  I installed  and several google apps appear in my apps list, but not one of them works.  Does this actually work for anyone or does it just install a bunch of google apps that wont launch?


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 9, 2015)

I ran this script, which worked.  I then installed google voice, and now I am getting this [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147467260)] now every time I try and install an APK.  I have rebooted, disabled/enabled dev mode, etc.  Any idea what happened?


----------



## Marocco2 (Oct 9, 2015)

loudog3114 said:


> I ran this script, which worked.  I then installed google voice, and now I am getting this [INSTALL_FAILED_(-2147467260)] now every time I try and install an APK.  I have rebooted, disabled/enabled dev mode, etc.  Any idea what happened?

Click to collapse



Remove gmscore.apk

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JackyeLondon (Oct 10, 2015)

Kind of dumb question, but where's gmscore.apk to begin with? (There's nothing on the data \ local \ tmp  folder, using the Aow shortcut)


----------



## vossik (Oct 10, 2015)

JackyeLondon said:


> Kind of dumb question, but where's gmscore.apk to begin with? (There's nothing on the data \ local \ tmp  folder, using the Aow shortcut)

Click to collapse



U have to go back to the MainOS (C and navigate from here to folders


----------



## x_orange90_x (Oct 10, 2015)

loudog3114 said:


> What is the point of this exactly?  I installed  and several google apps appear in my apps list, but not one of them works.  Does this actually work for anyone or does it just install a bunch of google apps that wont launch?

Click to collapse



I would also like to know this. I've installed all of them, but most of them say Getting things ready and then they crash. The rest of them go to black Loading... screen and then crash. Is this supposed to actually work? Or is it just taking up space in the hopes that it will eventually work?

I'm not knocking the dev or anything, I'm just curious whether or not it's supposed to work and I've done something wrong.


----------



## JackyeLondon (Oct 11, 2015)

vossik said:


> U have to go back to the MainOS (C and navigate from here to folders

Click to collapse



Uh, thats kind of weird, I guess it might me my phone

So I went  to AOW-Shorcut - Data - Local, - Tmp, and there's no file

By going back to the MainOS you mean going to the AOW Shortcut then click on the arrow to get to C:\ and search the AoW folder again?

Sorry, I'm kind of new to this, still learning


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 11, 2015)

omeniel said:


> I am getting an error about not finding gmscore.apk.
> everything else installs ok. but cannot login with my google account. (cannot connect??) play store doesn't open. So, at the end nothing works.
> Is that because of the gmscore.apk?

Click to collapse



me too.. it showed (unable to chmod) somethin like that.. pl;z help


----------



## Marocco2 (Oct 11, 2015)

Seems like the new method doesn't work. @ADeltaX and I are very busy, so we can't help too much 

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 11, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Seems like the new method doesn't work. @ADeltaX and I are very busy, so we can't help too much
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



op plz.. i only need a little help


----------



## Marocco2 (Oct 11, 2015)

Arvind Balaji said:


> op plz.. i only need a little help

Click to collapse



Simply the tool doesn't work. We need wait newer build of Astoria if there are multiple stacks <- the main issue.

Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Oct 11, 2015)

Marocco2 said:


> Simply the tool doesn't work. We need wait newer build of Astoria if there are multiple stacks <- the main issue.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Windows 10 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



iok got it.. i will wait


----------



## Insignificant (May 2, 2016)

Hi,
I can install it (newest version) without any problems. But after the restart astoria seems to be broken. I can't open Android apps anymore. Only once after a restart. Sometimes the whole phone freezes. I'm using Build 10240. Any Ideas?


----------



## affe-313489 (May 3, 2016)

Hi,
is this only for builds with project astoria?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2016)

*appx app closes after opening*

We had the same problem with PC's long ago and I forgot my way to fix it. I have Nokia Lumia 635 with the preview version of Windows 10. I try to run Windows 8.x and they crash after opening. I got them to install using from the store "Task Manager-Light" in the apps "..." section. Says install APPX as a choice. Anyone have a non-PC solution for this since my PC is down?


----------

